# Picked up a personal hygene item



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

called fresh bath. It is a single use towelette 8" x 10". Antibacterial, with aloe vera, odor neutralizer, 8 to a pack about $5. For when you don't have the chance to get a shower. ::clapping:: Sold at Dick's Sporting Goods.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> called fresh bath. It is a single use towelette 8" x 10". Antibacterial, with aloe vera, odor neutralizer, 8 to a pack about $5. For when you don't have the chance to get a shower. ::clapping:: Sold at Dick's Sporting Goods.


I call those baby wipes, come in lots of scents and in packs of 100-1000. even more if you buy the bulk box at Costco. 10,000 for about $20


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Same here, COSTCO baby wipes are pretty awesome for just about everything


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Same here, COSTCO baby wipes are pretty awesome for just about everything


So true. I keep a large pack in all vehicles and RV's, smaller ones in the BOBs and in the tackle box, and camping gear. I have taken many waterless baths using them. In a pinch can be used to wipe down lots of other things too like table tops and cooking areas.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> called fresh bath. It is a single use towelette 8" x 10". Antibacterial, with aloe vera, odor neutralizer, 8 to a pack about $5. For when you don't have the chance to get a shower. ::clapping:: Sold at Dick's Sporting Goods.


Thanks for the idea I picked some up on EBay.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Excuse my lack of experience with baby wipes. Any that I have had experience with smelled like, well baby wipes. The scent was unmistakeable. The items I picked up are wash cloth size and thick. And since I never had kids, never had the need to buy those items in bulk and store them in a variety of locations. I ended up with 2 packs. One will go in a GHB I'm making, I'll keep the other on hand for a quick wipe down if I get an opportunity to get a workout in while I'm at work and have one of my bicycles with me. But I'll keep my eyes open and do a comparison on the baby wipes.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> Excuse my lack of experience with baby wipes. Any that I have had experience with smelled like, well baby wipes. The scent was unmistakeable. The items I picked up are wash cloth size and thick. And since I never had kids, never had the need to buy those items in bulk and store them in a variety of locations. I ended up with 2 packs. One will go in a GHB I'm making, I'll keep the other on hand for a quick wipe down if I get an opportunity to get a workout in while I'm at work and have one of my bicycles with me. But I'll keep my eyes open and do a comparison on the baby wipes.


Costco (Kirkland) baby wipes are pretty tough, have the least amount of the moisturizer and scent that other companies add and they are ok for sensitive skin, I tried other brands and they all suck


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I pack moist toilettes in my pack, but there not going to last forever. Not bugging out and no power or running water having been through more hurricanes than I can remember, I learned the value of a bowl of clean water and a wash cloth. Basically "sponge bathing". In outdoor circumstances it works real well and all you need is a bar of soap and the wash cloth. You air dry for the most part like you let your dirty set of clothes do if you changed out and washed them. You bath in a lake or canal too if you're near one. Or ocean. (and you throw in whomever's with you, who stinks and feel they don't need to clean up) The moist toilettes are more luxury to me since they won't last long.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Costco baby wipes are strong-enough to be reused by dipping them in water and using them for something else, like wiping your fingers after gardening, wipe your shoes..etc


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wal-mart carries an unscented Parent's Choice brand baby wipe as well.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> called fresh bath. It is a single use towelette 8" x 10". Antibacterial, with aloe vera, odor neutralizer, 8 to a pack about $5. For when you don't have the chance to get a shower. ::clapping:: Sold at Dick's Sporting Goods.


Are these the same bath wipes Dick's selling for $5?
Adventure Medical Fresh Bath Wipes Travel Size


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Rob Roy said:


> Are these the same bath wipes Dick's selling for $5?
> Adventure Medical Fresh Bath Wipes Travel Size


Might be the same brand, but the ones I bought are 8x10 and I can't tell about the chemical content vs what you are showing. Packaging is not the same.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've got a 20pk in the EDC bag, another in the GHB, and a third in the BOB.
And the shelf has well over 1,000.
Most are unscented(or made to smell that way, lol), and the rest are baby fresh.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> called fresh bath. It is a single use towelette 8" x 10". Antibacterial, with aloe vera, odor neutralizer, 8 to a pack about $5. For when you don't have the chance to get a shower. ::clapping:: Sold at Dick's Sporting Goods.


I think it's great that you're thinking about hygiene!! like that they have aloe vera - that's such a nice addition. I'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest that the old fashioned washcloth, liquid glycerin found at health food stores with a dab of an essential oil like lavender for a nice aroma, and your water preps (always have some water in your everyday carry kit, or if water is readily available even better) add up to a nice sponge bath. Wash with soap still beats antibacterial soap. Just sayin it's the healthiest option for your skin (unless you get baby wipes at health food stores but they are brutally expensive), good for the environment and nice on your pocketbook


----------

